# Your Questions Answered



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

It's Christmas Eve and it's gone all quiet. As a cure for boredom (mine) I shall endeavour to answer any question anyone cares to put.
It can be an obscure technical one or something a little more light hearted. I shall respond accordingly.

Just seems we haven't had one of these threads for a while so....


----------



## Chase (Dec 24, 2005)

What would honestly rank as your number one reason behind the amount of time you spend on TPF?


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz, I'm going to be experimenting with warm and tone cold papers in the darkroom. I thought I'd use Ethol LPD as a change, since apparently you can use it for both papers, by changing dilutions. 

Do you have a preference in paper type for B&W? What is it? Do you like LPD as a paper developer? If not, what's your preference?

Okay, dry maybe, but that's what I want to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Is that a criticism, Chase? I'll go away if you want. 

I'm not sure I do spend that much time on TPF - just a few hours a night, a bit more at weekends. I don't have internet access at work.
But I spend a lot of time here because I love Photography, and an awful lot of the people here are so nice and such fun. They put up with me, too.

Besides, there's d*ck all on TV.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hertz, I'm going to be experimenting with warm and tone cold papers in the darkroom. I thought I'd use Ethol LPD as a change, since apparently you can use it for both papers, by changing dilutions.
> 
> Do you have a preference in paper type for B&W? What is it? Do you like LPD as a paper developer? If not, what's your preference?
> 
> Okay, dry maybe, but that's what I want to know. :mrgreen:


Have to admit to never having tried them. I was never a real darkroom freak in terms of printing. I always like to go in and just bang them out. This meant learning control of the neg so I got the same results every time.
For prints I always used Ilford fibre base double weight, developed in Dektol. Special stuff I usually Selenium toned to warm the blacks and to make it all that bit richer.

I still have hankerings to try different processes - I'd love to have a shot at a Daguerreotype - but I just never found the time.


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Have to admit to never having tried them. I was never a real darkroom freak in terms of printing. I always like to go in and just bang them out. This meant learning control of the neg so I got the same results every time.
> For prints I always used Ilford fibre base double weight, developed in Dektol. Special stuff I usually Selenium toned to warm the blacks and to make it all that bit richer.
> 
> I still have hankerings to try different processes - I'd love to have a shot at a Daguerreotype - but I just never found the time.


I shall remind you of this thread when I post results over in the darkroom forum and you swoop in to explain everything I did wrong.  But thank you.

Okay, then....guess I'm flying blind. I have the potential to become a real darkroom geek - I am so intrigued by the thought of printmaking, and trying all these paper-developer combinations. :blushing: 

I've read over the process of Daguerreotype, and it's a bit daunting. There's a reason I chose bromoil printmaking as my first foray into these old-time processes. :mrgreen:


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 24, 2005)

do you like contrast or lots of gray?

what's your favorite negative format?

ever ****ed off your subject? (I have)


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 24, 2005)

my question is: how long will it take me to collect enough cash for dslr???  can you answer this??? please...


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 24, 2005)

Should I save up for a Canon 20d with the extra batter pack or a Leica M6


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Should I save up for a Canon 20d with the extra batter pack or a Leica M6


Which one do you prefer to hold?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> my question is: how long will it take me to collect enough cash for dslr???  can you answer this??? please...


Depends on how much money you earn, and what you do to earn it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> do you like contrast or lots of gray?
> 
> what's your favorite negative format?
> 
> ever ****ed off your subject? (I have)


I prefer to get a full tonal range print.
My neg format depends on what I am doing. I like everything from 35mm to 10x8.
Some formats are more convenient for certain things.
6x6 for portraits, 10x8 for studio. 5x4 for general and landscape. 35mm for all of the above when I'm travelling light.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 24, 2005)

How good are Tamron lenses compared to Sigma?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I shall remind you of this thread when I post results over in the darkroom forum and you swoop in to explain everything I did wrong.


Have I ever done that? I don't think so. Nor would I. I tend to only answer technical questions when people say they have a problem.

I tried Bromoil once but just couldn't get it to work. Gave up after two days. I think it's one of those things where you need to see it done before you can do it.
I did come across a very interesting non-silver printing method where you mix the emulsion yourself and coat the paper prior to printing. Looked fascinating. I have all the info somewhere. I shall dig it out and if you haven't heard of it I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> How good are Tamron lenses compared to Sigma?


About the same. These days with computer design and manufacture there is little to choose between them all.
In the 70's Tamron were second-rate lenses but better than Sigma. But things have changed.
I prefer to buy the same as my camera - Olympus for 35mm and digital.


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2005)

We are making cookies (the peanut butter kind with the hershey's kiss in the center). How long will they last in a house with 4 adults (one pregnant) and 2 children. The recipe says it makes 56 cookies.


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> *Have I ever done that? I don't think so.* Nor would I. I tend to only answer technical questions when people say they have a problem.
> 
> I tried Bromoil once but just couldn't get it to work. Gave up after two days. I think it's one of those things where you need to see it done before you can do it.
> I did come across a very interesting non-silver printing method where you mix the emulsion yourself and coat the paper prior to printing. Looked fascinating. I have all the info somewhere. I shall dig it out and if you haven't heard of it I'll send you a copy.


No, you have not. Hence my wink.  Here's another:  

I read tons of stuff before trying bromoil. I like my first attempt, though didn't like the time it had taken me to get there. Once I read a little Gene Laughter, it became clearer and I was much happier with subsequent efforts. It unquestionably takes repetition and the luxury of time to get used to the feel of the ink itself, working the ink, developing a brush style, etc. I _eventually_ reached a comfort level, but I agree - I could have gotten there quicker with the benefit of a demo. 

Yes - send me the copy, whatever it is!  I am guessing it's a tutorial on printing onto artist's paper, using Liquid Light or some such liquid emulsion. _Definitely_ one of the things I want to try. Can you imagine the freedom of being able to coat the paper of your choice? Some of the results I've seen have been breathtaking!


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you Santa?


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Are you Santa?


You're spoiling the mystique! :x


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> We are making cookies (the peanut butter kind with the hershey's kiss in the center). How long will they last in a house with 4 adults (one pregnant) and 2 children. The recipe says it makes 56 cookies.


I doubt if they will even get a chance to cool. make double.
I once made Danish pastries. It takes almost a whole day of folding butter in and then chilling. I don't even think they made it to the cooling rack


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 24, 2005)

What would give Hertz a tickle if he found it under the xmas tree tomorrow ?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Are you Santa?


I do not own, nor have I ever owned, a red suit.
There does, however, appear to be something stuck up my chimney. It's wearing black boots and smells funny.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> No, you have not. Hence my wink.  Here's another:
> 
> I read tons of stuff before trying bromoil. I like my first attempt, though didn't like the time it had taken me to get there. Once I read a little Gene Laughter, it became clearer and I was much happier with subsequent efforts. It unquestionably takes repetition and the luxury of time to get used to the feel of the ink itself, working the ink, developing a brush style, etc. I _eventually_ reached a comfort level, but I agree - I could have gotten there quicker with the benefit of a demo.
> 
> Yes - send me the copy, whatever it is!  I am guessing it's a tutorial on printing onto artist's paper, using Liquid Light or some such liquid emulsion. _Definitely_ one of the things I want to try. Can you imagine the freedom of being able to coat the paper of your choice? Some of the results I've seen have been breathtaking!


I remember reading something about bromoil - the person doing it said they got a better effect putting the ink on underwater. Always puzzled me.

I'll find it and scan it - I seem to recall that it's developed using water.
The example images I saw were impressive.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> What would give Hertz a tickle if he found it under the xmas tree tomorrow ?


Anything I found under my Christmas tree would surprise me - I don't have a Christmas tree.
I can only think of one thing I'd like to find but it will never happen and I'm not telling. But it's small and blonde :mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Anything I found under my Christmas tree would surprise me - I don't have a Christmas tree.


 Oops :blushing: 



			
				Hertz Van Rental said:
			
		

> I can only think of one thing I'd like to find but it will never happen and I'm not telling. But it's small and blonde :mrgreen:


 
See, I already knew the answer to this question before I posed it ....I wanted to see if you answered it correctly [/MissKnowItAll] :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

You'd have to have spent the last couple of months in a cave on Mars not to know the answer to that


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2005)

We have not started wrapping any gifts yet....how much sleep to you think we will get tonight and what are the odds that we won't be able to find tape/scissors or run out of wrapping paper in the middle of the night?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 24, 2005)

It's midnight here & we're about to put the Turkey in the oven. It weighs 20lb so how long will it take and when can I go to bed (after I've finished basting it!) :meh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> It's midnight here & we're about to put the Turkey in the oven. It weighs 20lb so how long will it take and when can I go to bed (after I've finished basting it!) :meh:


With the oven at 160C it's 15 min/lb plus 20 min.
That's 5hrs and 20min. so I'd say 5.30am.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> We have not started wrapping any gifts yet....how much sleep to you think we will get tonight and what are the odds that we won't be able to find tape/scissors or run out of wrapping paper in the middle of the night?


By the time you've got everything sorted you won't get to bed before 1am.
Kids being kids should wake up around 2am to see if Santa has been.
They should come in to show you what they've got around 2.30am.
Then next door's burglar alarm will go off around 3am.
The answer? Not much sleep and you'll have just enough wrapping paper to do half the last present.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 24, 2005)

Since you have been an ad photographer/lecturer when most of us were in diapers and have 'seen it all', who's work inspires you, now; and why?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 24, 2005)

Where is everyone & why aren't they posting tonight on one of the most exciting nights of the year?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Since you have been an ad photographer/lecturer when most of us were in diapers and have 'seen it all', who's work inspires you, now; and why?


You can find something to inspirational - or at least trigger a train of thought - in any photograph if you look properly.
There are way too many photographers to mention whose work has or does inspire me in the fullest sense. But if I had to choose:
Les Krims, Lee Friedlander, Duane Michals, Joel-Peter Witkin
They see things in a different and unique way. Things that others miss. And they do it with humour - a rare commodity in Photography.
And John Blakemore. The giant of British landscape photography - and he was the first person to ever take an interest in my pictures.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Where is everyone & why aren't they posting tonight on one of the most exciting nights of the year?


Not everyone is sitting up to baste a turkey.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 24, 2005)

I have two rolls of Adox CHM (copy of FP4+) to develop, I currently have four different developer, which should I use? (1) Old D-76 (2) TMAX (3) Tetenal Neofin Blue (4) Freestyle Arista


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 24, 2005)

Apart from the prospective 'career opportunities' that the students may be able to build along the way, why would someone pursue a master's degree in photography?


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 24, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> We have not started wrapping any gifts yet....how much sleep to you think we will get tonight and what are the odds that we won't be able to find tape/scissors or run out of wrapping paper in the middle of the night?


 
As exhausting as it is to spend x amount of hours wrapping pressies, I still find it very 'xmas spirity', it puts me in a festive mood, funnily enough. I missed that this year as my family and I resolved to exchange gifts ( mine to them and theirs to me ) when I get back to Aus in March. 

Don't ya love the fact that ya spend so long shopping for gifts and then wrapping them all up and then they ( especially the kids ) spend two seconds ripping it all off


----------



## Alison (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> By the time you've got everything sorted you won't get to bed before 1am.
> Kids being kids should wake up around 2am to see if Santa has been.
> They should come in to show you what they've got around 2.30am.
> Then next door's burglar alarm will go off around 3am.
> The answer? Not much sleep and you'll have just enough wrapping paper to do half the last present.



So far you are correct....it's 2:05am and we're just now getting ready to go to bed. I guess the boys will be up between 4:30-5am. 

And Tina you're so right, we wrapped and taped and occasionally cursed when the paper fell just short of what we needed for about 2 hours  and the boys will have everything done in under 10 minutes, I'm sure :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I have two rolls of Adox CHM (copy of FP4+) to develop, I currently have four different developer, which should I use? (1) Old D-76 (2) TMAX (3) Tetenal Neofin Blue (4) Freestyle Arista


How old is the D-76? That would be my first choice. It's virtually identical to Ilford's ID-11 so should give the most predictable results.
But developer/film combinations are like cameras and underwear. It's a very personal choice. I have used films and developers that friends have raved about and got zip. I ended up sticking with Plus-X/Tri-X/Microdol-X because I knew exactly how the film would turn out. It was one less thing to worry about when taking pictures.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Apart from the prospective 'career opportunities' that the students may be able to build along the way, why would someone pursue a master's degree in photography?


A good Master's (at least in the UK) concentrates more on the conceptual and communication theory so you should come out with a deeper understanding of what you are doing.
However, I looked at one Master's course (now closed down) and the lecturers expressed surprise that I could take pictures. The people who did the course very rarely had any knowledge or experience of Photography.
It dawned on me that MA's were largely for people who wanted it to look good on their CV (Resume) or go on to 'teach' at College.
My Master's is in Education and qualifies me as a teacher. I'm on the register at the Department of Education and Science.
Theoretically you need a Master's before you can go on to do a PhD.
One day I shall be Doctor Hertz van Rental! (That's a pretty sick picture you've got there, etc  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> ever ****ed off your subject? (I have)


Not so far as I know. I like to think it is my Irish charm and inate breeding.
The most likely explanation is that my looks terrify the crap out of them so they daren't complain. Either way it works for me


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 25, 2005)

OK, here's a question. I've got a Paterson developing tank and I want to start using it in the New Year. What is the best way to get everything to 20 degrees and to keep it there? I've been practising with water and it is hard to get everything bang on for any length of time - adding more warm or cold just gets me see-sawing around the right temperature.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

ThomThomsk said:
			
		

> OK, here's a question. I've got a Paterson developing tank and I want to start using it in the New Year. What is the best way to get everything to 20 degrees and to keep it there? I've been practising with water and it is hard to get everything bang on for any length of time - adding more warm or cold just gets me see-sawing around the right temperature.


Use a bucket or other large container. Fill it with water to 20C (or 24C if you use Microdol-X) + or - 1C. Keep stirring it as you check the temp. It's easier to get a large volume to the right temperature than a small volume.
Use this water to mix stop and fix and for the wash.
Mix your dev separately - if it is too cold to start with then you can find that mixing with water at 20C gives you only 16 or 17C.
Getting it right comes with practice but the trick is to mix with small quantities of hot until yo get it to 20C _then_ add water from your bucket.
Another trick is to keep the room you process in heated to 20C. This means that all solutions stored there will be at or around ambient, making it far easier to get them to the right temp.
It will also minimise heat loss from the dev tank.
If you can't get the room very warm then do the above - but make a heat jacket for the tank from thin expanded polystyrene or bubble-wrap. The principle is the same as lagging your hot water tank. And store your chemicals in a warmer room.
If you have a lot of money to throw around you can buy thermostatically controlled water baths - but the above will work just as well.
Dev needs to be spot on but stop, fix and wash is OK if it's within 5C
Does that help?


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Does that help?



Yes, it does. It's given me an idea, which is to use a coolbox, the type you use for picnics, to keep the water at 20 degrees. Insulated, with a lid, and big enough to hold 30 litres or so. Thank you very much.

Thom


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

How's the weather in California this time of year?





I _think_ it's warm, isn't it? Being so fat and old, surely Santa is close to having a stroke when he visits there!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

Mild and mostly dry.
http://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mtr/


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

That's a shame. I guess out there some people hope for it to be moist this time of year just like we crave snow.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

You could try asking PhotoGoddess or Malachite. They live in California. I think there are some other members too. It would be interesting to hear their views.


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

Actually, that leads me onto another question.

Does it actually snow there?
And, isn't it just a myth that it can be "too cold to snow"? I've heard that one a couple of times but then looks to the north and south pole and wonder. :scratch:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Does it actually snow there?
> And, isn't it just a myth that it can be "too cold to snow"? I've heard that one a couple of times but then looks to the north and south pole and wonder. :scratch:


As far as I know it can. It certainly does in the mountains.
It's not really a myth about being too cold to snow in the UK. Weather is effected by physical location and over the years people get used to the weather patterns in their area.
In the UK, or at least in England, when it gets too cold it usually means that the weather pattern is wrong for snow to be an option. Though you can get 'freak' weather conditions that bring the weather fronts in from Siberia and then we can have bitter cold with blizzards.
It may stem from the fact that air temperature rises appreciably just before it snows.
It's like in the UK South-Westerly winds always brings big, interesting clouds and rain. Our physical location means that Sou'Westerlies come off the warm regions of the Atlantic and so carry a lot of moisture.


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

So, that's a "no" then? It can't be too cold to snow?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

OK. Times up and you missed the jackpot.
No one asked the question 'What's it all about?'
I just happen to know the answer but I'm not telling now. You'll have to wait until next year (maybe).


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

I've got one last question before you hang your answer hat for the year. What is the secret of life?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is the secret of life?


To live it.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 25, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What is the secret of life?



To meet Hertz.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> To meet Hertz.



hehehe really???  watch out... he's got a power... I know something about him


----------



## Avis (Dec 25, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> To meet Hertz.


I meet him all the time. Take it from me, he's nothing special.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

Avis said:
			
		

> I meet him all the time. Take it from me, he's nothing special.


You only say that because I refuse to sleep with you.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

you really did? why? what's wrong with Avis???


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> you really did? why? what's wrong with Avis???


He snores.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> He snores.




Hey now! I resemble that remark myself. :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hey now! I resemble that remark myself. :lmao:


Maybe so, but on you I bet it's cute.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Who's the most remarkable student you've ever had and why?

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> Who's the most remarkable student you've ever had and why?
> 
> Rob


All my students have been remarkable in one way or another - even if it was just for their remarkable excuses for not having done the work. 
There was Gerald, who went from 'happy snapper' to amazingly creative and inventive inside 6 months. He could take on board everything I told him, understand what I was getting at, find his own truth in it and then throw it back at me from amazing and unexpected directions. Technical or philosophical. He had so much potential. Unfortunately I lost track of him...
And there was one girl - she didn't do Photography, she was doing Art - who could take the dullest subject and with a few strokes of charcoal make it magical. She knew instinctively where every line needed to go. Andy the Art teacher, Simon the Sculptor and myself used to often stand and watch her draw or paint, lost in marvelling admiration.
It is unfair to single any one out though, as they have all been wonderful in their different ways. That's why I loved teaching.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but on you I bet it's cute.



Snoring cute? You'd have to ask Malachite.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You only say that because I refuse to sleep with you.



I always though Avis was you. That's an interesting thought re your comment


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> I always though Avis was you.


We are still in two minds about that.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Could we see some of your ad work?


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Could we see some of your ad work?


Yeah, I wanna see some too! And I heard rumors that your success ratio was 1:3... they've gotta be good, man!

And I've a question too if it's not too late: what does it mean when you get a gray pip in rep points?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> what does it mean when you get a gray pip in rep points?


It means you have disabled your reputation.
I've never had it turned on.

As for my ad work - or indeed any of my work...
I got divorced about 4 years ago and managed to get out of the house about 3 years ago. It was a very unpleasant experience.
Near the end 2 large cartons with all my work and negs going back more than 30 years just vanished. My ex denies all knowledge.
The only work I now have is stuff I have taken over the past three years - and the odd old print I find tucked inside books as bookmarks, or on friends walls.
I only have one photo of my kids growing up  

On the other hand I have the kids - so although I have lost virtually all of the work I have ever done I think it was a reasonable trade.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2005)

> On the other hand I have the kids - so although I have lost virtually all of the work I have ever done I think it was a reasonable trade.


fair.

but as to the rep points, I wasn't speaking of yours, you narcissic being  I meant that It happened that some people gave me rep points and next to the comment, the little box was gray instead of green... anyways, i guess it's one of those forum mystification or rep point fraud


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> but as to the rep points, I wasn't speaking of yours, you narcissic being  I meant that It happened that some people gave me rep points and next to the comment, the little box was gray instead of green... anyways, i guess it's one of those forum mystification or rep point fraud


It could mean that you had zero rep points.

You mean I'm not always the topic of conversation - even in my own thread? 


(A narcissist is someone who is foolishly infatuated with themselves....

...with me it's the _real thing_! )


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to hear about the loss!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How old is the D-76? ---


 
I do not recall it could be 3 or maybe 6 months, jug is nearly empty


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I do not recall it could be 3 or maybe 6 months, jug is nearly empty


When it goes a dark brown and looks kind of syrupy then don't use it.
Always advisable to do a test with an inch or two of the leader to see if it's working.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you _growing_ each day; photography wise?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 29, 2005)

Can you give me rough dimensions of an enlarger that will do 8x10s?  

Also what black and white film would you recommend for landscapes and/or portaits.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 29, 2005)

what is your favourite pizza topping?

mine is spicy meat, pepperoni, onion and olive. I strongly recommend it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Are you _growing_ each day; photography wise?


Yes - but in directions not immediately obvious.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Can you give me rough dimensions of an enlarger that will do 8x10s?


10x8 negs or 10x8 prints? If the latter then about so big*.



			
				Daniel said:
			
		

> Also what black and white film would you recommend for landscapes and/or portaits.


Plus-X in Microdol-X @ 1:3 dilution. Perfect for both.




*Even the cheapest of enlargers will stretch to doing a 10x8 print if you are using 35mm negs.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 29, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> what is your favourite pizza topping?
> 
> mine is spicy meat, pepperoni, onion and olive. I strongly recommend it


Don't really eat much pizza, but I know this restaurant does one with rocket and parmesan...


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 30, 2005)

Haha yes 8x10 prints not negs, I don't have an LF camera.

Thanks for answers.


----------



## hot shot (Dec 30, 2005)

square root of nine billion always woulndered what it was and wont fit on my calculator cheers


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 30, 2005)

3 x 10 ^4.5


----------



## photo gal (Dec 30, 2005)

I make it a policy to never say never.  Is that a good policy?


----------



## photo gal (Dec 30, 2005)

OH YEAH and....... What's it all about?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 30, 2005)

ok, hertz....

how bout this....

its a true dilemma...  do you do something to please yourself, to the fullest..
or do you choose to do the other thing, that pleases everyone, but not yourself ? 

totally serious here.... should someone choose selfishness, or martyrdom?
how do you know which to choose?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 30, 2005)

Being selfless in itself is a selfish (alot fo selfs there!) act becasue it makes you feel good. I don't really think there are many situations where people do selfless things without any other agenda.

When you ask someone about why they give to a charity they will say because it desrerves it etc but I guarantee the majority will also say becasue of the way it makes them feel.

I think selfishness is fair enough, but conscience usually picks one for you.  Obviously if it was a choice between you dying and a total stranger you wouldn't pick you.  Even if it was ten strangers.  Would you really pick yourself?

Not that that answered your question


----------



## photo gal (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry one more.........Does a dream ever really die?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Sorry one more.........Does a dream ever really die?


Not in my Universe.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> its a true dilemma...  do you do something to please yourself, to the fullest..
> or do you choose to do the other thing, that pleases everyone, but not yourself ?


That all depends. My pecking order is my children, my friends, me where a decision will affect others. When the decision only affects me then I just please myself.
I do have my random moments, though, as I hate to be too predictable.


			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> totally serious here.... should someone choose selfishness, or martyrdom?
> how do you know which to choose?


Martyrdom is just another form of selfishness. The wise person finds the middle way.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> OH YEAH and....... What's it all about?


What would you like it to be about?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2005)

hot shot said:
			
		

> square root of nine billion always woulndered what it was and wont fit on my calculator cheers


You need a calculator to work that out?!?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I make it a policy to never say never.  Is that a good policy?


It's not really true, though, is it? You've just said 'never' twice.
However...
Life is long and complex and one never knows what lurks around the next corner.
When I was 19 I said I would never become a father yet here I am.
Experience tells me that it is best not to make rash promises or to dismiss things out of hand, but to just keep silent (it works better if you try to look deep and mysterious when you do it - well it works for me).
Ergo: never say never.


----------



## Avis (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like people aren't interested in your answers.
Not surprising as you are a boring little tit :lo:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

Avis, I suggest YOU create your own "Answer-all-your-questions-thread" then, just so we see if YOU can fascinate us more!?!?!?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 1, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Avis, I suggest YOU create your own "Answer-all-your-questions-thread" then, just so we see if YOU can fascinate us more!?!?!?


I don't think the world is quite ready for that.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

Uh-oh. You sure?
Well, he was the only one online at the time, so I thought... but I better not think when it comes to Avis, right?


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 1, 2006)

Would you rather be the spanker or the spankee?  :meh:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 1, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That all depends. My pecking order is my children, my friends, me where a decision will affect others. When the decision only affects me then I just please myself.
> I do have my random moments, though, as I hate to be too predictable.
> 
> Martyrdom is just another form of selfishness. The wise person finds the middle way.




ok, oh great one, let me crawl up to your pinnacle and request another answer...along this same vein....

what if there is no middle way..... what if its a black and white decision...
and no grey...

do unto your self or unto others...?  do you serve others, or serve yourself?

( dont you wish i would go out into the highway and play with the diesels??)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 1, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ( dont you wish i would go out into the highway and play with the diesels??)


:shock: Diesels? As in dyke?



			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> what if there is no middle way..... what if its a black and white decision...
> and no grey...
> 
> do unto your self or unto others...?  do you serve others, or serve yourself?


Then I would make a middle way.

To be totally self-serving is to be totally selfish and have absolutely no consideration for others. 
'People don't matter, only I matter'. I find that view of life abhorrent.

To do nothing but serve others is to be nothing more than a doormat.
You think so little of yourself that you think you don't matter is a waste of a life.

There are times when you have to be selfish, and there are times when it is a pleasure to serve. But to do one or the other exclusively? That has a hint of mental illness to it.
The secret to life is to strike a proper balance, to know when to be selfish and to know when to be selfless. And the rest of the time you walk the middle way.

But if you stuck a gun to my head and said 'choose' then I would choose serving others. At least you can get pleasure and satisfaction from doing it. Being selfish is a sterile pleasure.


----------

